# Mon hackintosh s'éteint tout seul



## phil2984 (14 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
Tout est dans le titre... après un certain temps (+/- 30 minutes) mon ordi s'éteint tout seul sans raison apparente.
Il ne redémarre pas et quand je le rallume, il est exactement là où il en était au moment de cette coupure inattendue (mêmes applis ouvertes, même page(s) web, etc.
Y a-t-il quelques part un "observateur d'évènement" un peu comme l'event viewer de windaube ?
Je pense commencer par là pour comprendre l'origine de mon souci qui est apparu aujourd'hui même  après des mois de fonctionnement sans souci

Merci d'avance


----------



## dragao13 (16 Mai 2017)

La console.


----------



## phil2984 (17 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> La console.


C'est la réponse que je craignais, je ne connais rigoureusement rien à la console...

En fait il d'éteint comme s'il y avait un problème de surchauffe, mais j'ai, changé de boitier il y a deux ou trois mois, j'ai vérifié que tout est bien propre, que tous les ventilos fonctionnent, que rien n'obstrue l'arrivée d'air et tout semble ok. Pendant mes cogitations, j'ai laissé le capot latéral ouvert et là bizzarrement, l'ordi ne s'arrête plus...


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mai 2017)

Faudrait qu'un fan de hack te vienne en aide !


----------



## phil2984 (19 Mai 2017)

Pas forcément... A priori le souci est matériel mais sachant pour l'avoir contrôle que tout ce qui est ventilation fonctionne bien je ne comprends pas ce que pourrait apporter le fait que le "capot latéral" reste ouvert


----------



## TrollDuke (24 Mai 2017)

phil2984 a dit:


> Pas forcément... A priori le souci est matériel mais sachant pour l'avoir contrôle que tout ce qui est ventilation fonctionne bien je ne comprends pas ce que pourrait apporter le fait que le "capot latéral" reste ouvert



Ta machine chauffe trop, le processeur atteint les 90°C de protection (normalement, mais c'est souvent plus bas) et clac plus personne. 
Vu la description, tu dois avoir une poche d'air chaud qui n'arrive pas à s'évacuer correctement. D'où le capot qui doit être ouvert. 

Dans ton cas et vu les indications en signature la temp max est de 73°c (https://ark.intel.com/fr/products/3...Processor-E4500-2M-Cache-2_20-GHz-800-MHz-FSB).

Solution ? Un bon gros ventilateur d'extraction d'air du boitier. Il en existe de très performant et silencieux.  

Par contre ce qui m'étonne c''est les ventilateurs du boitier et du proc ne s'emballent pas. Quand tu atteins les 60°C le bruit doit devenir infernal.


----------



## phil2984 (27 Mai 2017)

Merci pour ces infos TrollDuke c'est aussi ce que je pense (surchauffe) mais je ne comprends pas trop comment une "poche" d'air chaud pourrait se former... Les ventilos ne s'affolent pas du tout et celui du proc n'est pas d'origine, je l'ai remplacé par un Zalman 'donc a priori silencieux et performant). En revanche celui de ma carte graphique montre des signes de faiblesse et devient un peu bruyant depuis quelques temps mais je ne suis pas sûr que cela puisse provoquer l'extinction de l'ordi...


----------



## TrollDuke (27 Mai 2017)

phil2984 a dit:


> Merci pour ces infos TrollDuke c'est aussi ce que je pense (surchauffe) mais je ne comprends pas trop comment une "poche" d'air chaud pourrait se former... Les ventilos ne s'affolent pas du tout et celui du proc n'est pas d'origine, je l'ai remplacé par un Zalman 'donc a priori silencieux et performant). En revanche celui de ma carte graphique montre des signes de faiblesse et devient un peu bruyant depuis quelques temps mais je ne suis pas sûr que cela puisse provoquer l'extinction de l'ordi...



Fondamentalement, un ordinateur à architecture x86 (un PC) à besoin d'une carte graphique pour fonctionner (certaines architectures peuvent s'en passer). Si ta carte graphique s'éteint, alors le PC s'éteint. J'ai cramé quelques Linux box comme ça en bidouillant les ventilos du temps où les sécurités n'étaient pas intégrées dans les micro-logiciels de la carte mère. Je pense qu'un démontage complet de la machine avec décrassage complet, y compris la CG et remise en place de pâte thermique à appliquer en couche et pas en tas s'impose. 

Pour être vraiment sûr, trouve un thermomètre électronique qui mesure à distance. Tu auras ta réponse.


----------



## phil2984 (28 Mai 2017)

TrollDuke a dit:


> Je pense qu'un démontage complet de la machine avec décrassage complet, y compris la CG et remise en place de pâte thermique à appliquer en couche et pas en tas s'impose.



Je dirais la même chose si ça n'avait pas été fait récemment quand j'ai changé le boitier comme je le dis au début du sujet...


----------

